# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Blueboard on top of weatherboard and rendered.

## StefanZ

Im getting a IP that needs a lot of work repair and replace weather board.  Id like to install blue board directly on top of weatherboard and render paint it.
Has anyone done this?

----------


## Whitey180

Silly question, why wouldn't you just take off the weatherboard? Is it asbestos?

----------


## StefanZ

> Silly question, why wouldn't you just take off the weatherboard? Is it asbestos?

  Don't know about asbestos but it's a short term investment(hopefully flip) so Iess time and effort spent the better. If it was long term then yeah remove the weatherboard and put insulation. 
Cheers 
Stefan

----------


## phild01

I wouldn't.  I'd rather strip the boards off, and use rendered polystyrene cladding instead.
Even if you use blueboard, you need a flat frame and over weatherboard may not be flat enough.  Also, cockroaches will love the voids it leaves.

----------


## OBBob

Remember to consider what happens with that extra thickness where the board meets windows, doors, eves etc. It may be more trouble than just stripping it off and replacing them. There used to be plenty of places that would clad it in fake tin weather-boards right over the top. Awful stuff IMHO but if you want the quick and dirty it might do the trick.

----------


## phild01

> Remember to consider what happens with that extra thickness where the board meets windows, doors, eves etc. It may be more trouble than just stripping it off and replacing them. There used to be plenty of places that would clad it in fake tin weather-boards right over the top. Awful stuff IMHO but if you want the quick and dirty it might do the trick.

  Yes, any attempt to render over existing will present challenges.  For my money I suggested polystyrene cladding as I believe it gives the best result for little more money plus the insulation it adds is a real bonus.  I have seen several places done with this, and I did my extended area as well and the results are reliable and it doesn't look cheap.  There are a variety of thicknesses that can be used and even 50mm gives useful insulation.

----------

